# [ODMP] Lafayette County Sheriff's Department, Arkansas ~ February 10, 2006



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Lafayette County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on February 10, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18138*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff Stacy McMurrough 
*Lafayette County Sheriff's Department
Arkansas*
End of Watch: Friday, February 10, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, February 10, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Stacy McMurrough was killed in an automobile accident while responding to backup another deputy at a domestic disturbance call.

Deputy McMurrough's patrol car went off the road and overturned into a ditch on Highway 29 in Lewisville. He was thrown from the vehicle during the accident and sustained fatal injuries.

Agency Contact Information
Lafayette County Sheriff's Department
5 Courthouse Square
Lewisville, AR 71845

Phone: (870) 921-4252

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

